# Every single nappy is diarrhea for past 8 months for my twins



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi guys,

I have asked our local doctor and the nurse on several visits and they all say the boys seem fine and thriving-so don't worry-but their little bottoms are getting red raw and EVERY single day since Feb they have had the messiest nappies.They go right up their back and ar v v messy and smelly.

Just to give you an idea of diet-they have:

220ml milk when they wake at 7 (well they wake at 5 and during the night too-but gv them nothing then)

8am-Ready brek made with milk & pears or banannas or strawberrys/blackbedrrys etc plus toast with bananna smeared on

12.30-hot lunch with meat/fish/vegetables and a yogurt between them and fruit and water

snacks include oat bars/baby rice cakes/bits of bread(their bread is seesed wholegrain)

3.30 bottle with 120 warmed milk (tried cutting this out-but they guzzle it down.wd nlike to replace with a snack)

5-5.30 dinner-hot meal like fish pie/spaghetti bolognese with fruit and oat cakes with hommous(noyt every night)

7pm 120ml warmed milk and bed


Sorry if this is a dull q-but what can I feed them to harden their stools?They are 15 months old,weigh 12kg each, and hv 16 teeth-so have been teething constantly.

Help!!!Their poor little bots and my poor nose!!

xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh dear!! Your poor babies, if I were you I would request a dieticians opinion, although their diet sounds great, it could possibly be something their eating that is upsetting their stomachs like an intolerance, alliteratively you could try doing a food diary your selves and eliminate particular foods, one thing it could be is cows milk as I've seen this a few times, you could try substituting it for goats milk, if this has been going on for 8 months then this would take you back to about 8 months when you probably started introducing milk based products, does that sound about right?? You could suggest this to your gp or health visitor and see what they say, 

Let me know how you get on

Nic


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks so much for your quick reply Nic...yah,I do think its cows milk related.

Does Goats milk give the same nutrition?

Thanks againx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes it gives the same nutrition, soya milk also has plenty of calcium but fewer calories, but the rest of their diet sounds fab so either one is fine but personally I would go with the goats milk it's quite easy to digest, let me know if you try them with it and how you get on

Nic


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks Nic...ill go out and buy some tomrw.
This cd explain all their sleeping probs too  
I hv been heating milk in microwave-will see if that works with Goats milk too-thanks again..xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No probs I just hope it works for you

Nic


----------

